# New Project, 53 ft Gondola cars



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

New project underway, 9, 53ft

CSX MOW silver Gondola cars.....


Some parts cast by a Freind.

Floors and Roller trucks by Aristo

And Kadee couplers...................


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick 
Looks like a good project.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick,

I like the look of the castings, but what are the "U" shaped pieces on the left? And the parts that look like a box car door in the middle bottom??

I built three of these 52' 6" gonds a couple of years ago



Keep the pics coming....

Ray


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks promising!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By bcer960 on 29 Mar 2011 11:10 PM 
Nick,

I like the look of the castings, but what are the "U" shaped pieces on the left? And the parts that look like a box car door in the middle bottom??



Just some guesses on my part:


The "U" shaped pieces look like end pieces. The dreadnaught ends (pieces all the way to the right) then fit into the "U" shaped ends. Looks like the dreadnuaght ends also have to be cut in half as it appears there are two ends per casting.

The "box car door" like pieces appear to be floor extenders that match the Aristo floor but extend the length to 53'. So I guess you cut the Airsto floor down the middle and glue in the extender.


----------

